# Wyndham Ocean Walk Help me Understand



## Heyseuss (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello everyone.  After staying once a year for the last 6 years, i finally decided to purchase 154,000 pts.  What i can not figure out, is the points chart.  The room(s) i've always had were 1 bedroom, ocean view(deck), full kitchen, no whirlpool - so that leads me to believe this was not a deluxe unit.  The points chart has 4 options for 1 bedroom - and what looks like 3 options for 2 bedroom.  This is the only resort i can not figure out the points chart for.  Can anyone tell me what kind of room i had (according to their chart).  Also, not sure if it makes a difference or not - but it was always the old tower i rented.  is there a separate points chart for that unit?


----------



## learnalot (Jul 7, 2011)

Heyseuss said:


> Hello everyone.  After staying once a year for the last 6 years, i finally decided to purchase 154,000 pts.  What i can not figure out, is the points chart.  The room(s) i've always had were 1 bedroom, ocean view(deck), full kitchen, no whirlpool - so that leads me to believe this was not a deluxe unit.  The points chart has 4 options for 1 bedroom - and what looks like 3 options for 2 bedroom.  This is the only resort i can not figure out the points chart for.  Can anyone tell me what kind of room i had (according to their chart).  Also, not sure if it makes a difference or not - but it was always the old tower i rented.  is there a separate points chart for that unit?



Hi.  Congratulations on your new ownership  We haven't ever stayed at Ocean Walk, so this is just from the info I was able to find online.  There does not appear to be a separate points chart for the old tower, but there are two different lock-off configurations:  2 bedroom lockoffs, and 2 bedroom deluxe lockoffs.  According to the unit information, the larger side of both lockoff configurations have whirlpool tubs.  So my best guess is that you were in the smaller side of a deluxe lockoff.  On the points chart, that is listed as "1BR" under the 2 bedroom Deluxe Lockoff column.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Heyseuss (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, what really has me confused, is on the ocean walk website, the room is listed as a 1 bedroom oceanview (oceanwalk.com).  My understanding is the deluxe units have whirlpool (dont really need one) full kitchens, and a deck.  The full kitchen and deck i need.  
On the Wyndham nxtbook resort facts, 1br has mini kitchen, deck - and whirlpool.
1br suite has mini kitchen, no deck, no whirlpool.
1br deluxe has full kitchen, whirlpool, and deck.  
Every time we stayed, there was no door for a lockoff, for example we were in rm 1303, and it didnt have an A or B, and it did not have a whirlpool.  
i have spent 3 years lurking, and trying to learn timeshare, (Man ! its a lot of information! I'm not even past the tip of the iceburg yet)


----------



## learnalot (Jul 7, 2011)

Heyseuss said:


> Thanks for the reply, what really has me confused, is on the ocean walk website, the room is listed as a 1 bedroom oceanview (oceanwalk.com).  My understanding is the deluxe units have whirlpool (dont really need one) full kitchens, and a deck.  The full kitchen and deck i need.
> On the Wyndham nxtbook resort facts, 1br has mini kitchen, deck - and whirlpool.
> 1br suite has mini kitchen, no deck, no whirlpool.
> 1br deluxe has full kitchen, whirlpool, and deck.
> ...



Weird.  Don't know what to tell you other than to say that I don't think the lock-offs in Wyndham always say A or B.  Sometimes I think they just have their own room number.  I guess you could call the resort and ask them what type of unit 1303 is considered.  (I would call them at a slower time - not during check-in or check-out times, especially not on a weekend).  Good luck!


----------



## nkldavy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Timeshare Side ...*

... has 3 different types of one bedroom units:   One bedroom deluxes (with whirlpools); one bedroom suites (no whirlpools); and 1 BR units.   The 1 BR units all end in the number 19 and are at the southwest corner of the south tower, which was the first one built.   If these units are high enough, they have decks and views other than a parking lot.   I think they do have whirlpools, but looking at layout on Wyn website or calling will give you the definite answer.

The non-timeshare (permanent) units can be different.

Uncle Davey


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 7, 2011)

XX03 is a wholly owned unit.  Not a timeshare unit.  Timeshares units start at a higher number.  The first X units are wholly owned not timeshare, but I do not know what the number is 5 or 6 I think.

They wholly owned may not have the same configuration.

You DO NOT want a mini kitchen 1 BR Suites, NO views and only window is into the hallway.  There are a few 1 BRs that are at the very end but have no good oceanview.  1 BR DX are the best with balcony and views.  .


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 7, 2011)

So depending on wether you have already bought or not this may or may not be helpful. Like you I lurked and researched before stepping up to the plate. If you are buying primarily for OceanWalk you might want to consider Worldmark. I personally found the Wyndam points/weeks system too messy and the MF too high so I opted to but Worldmark and have not regretted it. They have multiple units at Oceanwalk-photos, detailed info etc can be found here:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/OCNWLK

The upfront costs for Worldmark are higher than Wyndam in resale but presumably you would get that back as if and when you sell. Meantime you have a much more user friendly system, tons better trading power in RCI and II, and a week in Oceanwalk in a 2 bedroom will run you about $600/yr in maintence fees.


----------



## Heyseuss (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the answers, i didnt even think about there being non-timeshare units, now it makes better sense.  
I returned home in may after my rented (from resort)stay.  We went to the sales presentation, again, and they offered 154,000 pts. for $34,000.  I said no way, and looked for an alternative.  I wanted Ocean Walk specifically, checked ebay, found 1 unit, called them (there were no bids - but ive never had good luck with ebay) and offered $600, they accepted.  Im sure i may have got it for $1, but i was happy with my offer, and 600 doesnt hurt that much.  Now im wondering if i should have purchased more pts, but i want to keep the monthly fees down ($78 month tax incl.)
Is it possible to buy less points at another resort, and combine them (with relative ease)?
Thanks again for your help, this whole website has been a wealth of valuable information, and its nice to know there is a place to go to get real answers.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 8, 2011)

I have seen or heard of contracts as low as 10,000 points (the low end were when Fairfield still ran the resorts in the early days of fixed week to converted weeks).  More common were the 77,000 point contracts (you still these every once in awhile).  As of last year, Wyndham was still selling UDI 84,000 point contracts.  I do not think they are still doing that though.  The low points contracts that are deeded may very well only be on the re-sale market.  If you are not talking the ARP period, points can be used from any given contract for any unit that is showing as available for the Club Wyndham Plus/Club Wyndham Access programs.

 WYNDHAM FAIRFIELD FLORIDA 56K POINTS TIMESHARE POMPANO
Wyndham Palm Aire - 56K Points - Pompano Beach
 Enlarge  0 Bids
Buy It Now $499.00
$626.00 Time left:24d 13h 11m 

Here is an example that is currently on E-Bay.  I would not ever buy this.  Check out the relatively high maintance fees per low number of points given.  Watch out for your maintance fees per thousand.


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 8, 2011)

Heyseuss said:


> Is it possible to buy less points at another resort, and combine them (with relative ease)?



Yes multiple contracts can be combined into one Wyndham account and the points can be used together.  The only time they would not be able to be combined is with ARP (Advanced Reservation Priority) which gives you priority in reservations at your home resort from 13-10 months in advance.  At 10 months, everyone within Wyndham has the same priority.

Welcome to Wyndham!


----------



## am1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sometimes you can be better of from another owner.  

Received this e-mail from the resort yesterday.  

Ocean Front Units

Ocean Front rooms are reserved for Gold and Platinum owners ONLY. If you are not a Gold or Platinum owner you will NOT get and Ocean Front room unless you have reserved a 3 bedroom or 4 bedroom units as all of those are Ocean Front. If you are a Gold or Platinum owner you MAY receive and Ocean Front unit based on availability.

We work to accommodate all reservation requests, however room views are not guaranteed, unless you are a Gold or Platinum Member who has secured a “DO NOT MOVE” flag on your reservation at time of booking.  Upgrades are not available at the site level.   If you want to inquire about an upgrade, please contact the appropriate reservations center prior to arrival.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 31, 2011)

am1 said:


> Sometimes you can be better of from another owner.
> 
> Received this e-mail from the resort yesterday.
> 
> ...



Let me offer a clarification to the policy in the last paragraph.  Guests get no guarantees of anything, no matter the owner's status or what he did when he made the reservation.  I have rented weeks where I had specific unit ocean front unit numbers when I made the reservation and my guest ended up with a city view.


----------

